# Software > BSD & MacOS X >  Apple switching to Intel

## paravoid

ή αλλιώς, πάγωσε η κόλαση  :: 

Λεπτομέρειες στο Slashdot.
Α, και δεν είναι φήμη (όπως αυτές που κυκλοφορούσαν προσφάτως), υπάρχει videάκι που το ανακοινώνει ο Steve Jobs...

----------


## JS

Εδώ η SGI έβαλε ΑΤΙ...η toyota έφτιαξε αυτοκίνητο με την peugeot..τί μου λές τώρα  :: 
Μείωση κόστους above all !

----------


## paravoid

Apple will offer a Developer Kit, which includes 3.6GHz Pentium 4. OS X 10.4.1 for Intel (preview release). Order today; available in two weeks.
[...]
Mac OS X has been leading secret double life. Every Mac project build for Intel and PowerPC and Intel. Every release of Mac OS X has been built for both Intel and PowerPC-based Macs. For the last 5 years. Mac OS X is cross-platform by design. Apple's demo is on an Intel-based system. 
[...]
Rosetta is a dymanic binary translator. Runs PowerPC code on Intel-baesd Macs. Transparent to users. Pretty fast. Jobs demos Rosetta used to run PowerPC macs on Intel-based Macs. Jobs shows Microsoft Excel/Word running on Intel-based Mac (without any porting and/or recompiling). Jobs also shows Photoshop CS2 with all plugins that are translated and run on Intel-based Mac without significant speed decrease.

----------


## ocean

Οχι δεν είναι φήμη ( http://www.apple.com/pr/library/2005/jun/06intel.html ) 
Aλλά απo άποψη λειτουργικού δεν νομίζω να άλλάξουν πολλά (κατα πάσα πιθανότητα τίποτα δεν θα αλλάξει). 
Mια και το OSX (Darwin) είναι FreeBSD based που έτσι και αλλιώς έχει σαν βασική πλατφόρμα τους x86 επεξεργαστές. 

Θεωρώ οτι η κίνηση αυτή είναι αρκετά έξυπνη απο μερια της Αpple. 
Eχουν ήδη τη βάση του λειτουργικού τους "ετοιμη" να δουλέψει σε intel, πολλά software houses θα καλοδεχτούν την αλλαγή αυτή αφου το toolset τους (απο άποψη compilers κλπ. κλπ.) θα απλοποιηθεί και περισσότεροι software(hardware vendors θα ασχοληθουν με την πλατφόρμα.
Για αντίστοιχους λόγους πιστεύω οτι θα ωφεληθεί και η FreeBSD κοινότητα...

Οι τιμές λογικά θα πέσουν, μια οι intel ειναι ασύγκριτα φτηνότεροι απο τους PPC, οπότε και οι καταναλωτές ευχαριστημένοι θα είναι.....

Το μόνο κακό που βλέπω, είναι οτι ξαναγυρνάμε σε CISC αρχιτεκτονική (μπλιάχχχχ) και φεύγουμε απο ενα πραγματικά πρωτοποριακό RISC chip για να γυρίσουμε στην ω-intel.... 

Ααααααα, και βέβαια τους κακόμοιρους που σκέφτονται να αγοράσουν τώρα mac, ή μόλις αγόρασαν..... 
Σίγουρα θα υπάρχει μια περίοδος που θα βγαίνουν προγράμματα και για τις δύο αρχιτεκτονικές, αλλα μην νομίζετε να κρατήσει πανω απο 2-3 χρόνια απο την στιγμή που θα κυκλοφορήσει το πρώτο μοντέλο με Intel.....

Απο την άλλη μεριά βέβαια, τα PPC-Based Macs θα αποκτήσουν συλλεκτική αξία - δείτε το και ετσι !!!!  ::

----------


## paravoid

> Mια και το OSX (Darwin) είναι FreeBSD based που έτσι και αλλιώς έχει σαν βασική πλατφόρμα τους x86 επεξεργαστές.


AFAIK το Darwin έχει απλά ένα FreeBSD emulation layer, ο πυρήνας του είναι ο Mach microkernel και δεν μοιράζεται πολύ codebase με το FreeBSD.

Πάντως ο Darwin υπάρχει για x86 εδώ και χρόνια, διαθέσιμος στον οποιονδήποτε. Τα proprietary software της Apple είναι που δεν υπήρχαν (το quartz κυρίως...)

----------


## ocean

> .....Every Mac project build for Intel and PowerPC and Intel. Every release of Mac OS X has been built for both Intel and PowerPC-based Macs. ........ dymanic binary translator. Runs PowerPC code on Intel-baesd Macs. Transparent to users. ....... without significant speed decrease.....


Αχχχχ.... τι ωραίοι που είναι οι mach-based microkernels.... και το HAL... 
η IBM το κάνει στα midrange συστήματα της απο το 1994. Θυμάμαι οταν αλλάξαμε το σύστημα μας τότε απο CISC σε RISC, κάναμε restore τα binaries του CISC στο καινούργιο μηχάνημα και την πρώτη φορά που έτρεχες κάποιο πρόγραμμα έβγαζε ένα μηνυματάκι "Converting to RISC..." και μετά τσούπ - έτρεχε !!!  ::

----------


## ocean

> AFAIK το Darwin έχει απλά ένα FreeBSD emulation layer, ο πυρήνας του είναι ο Mach microkernel και δεν μοιράζεται πολύ codebase με το FreeBSD.


Οντως, έτσι είναι, ο πυρήνας είναι τελείως διαφορετικός, αλλά δεν είναι μόνο ο πυρήνας το λειτουργικό.... Τα υπόλοιπα utilities που μαζί με τον πυρήνα "φιάχνουν" το λειτουργικό εχουν πολύ μεγάλο sharing στο codebase 
(ενα απλό και ανούσιο παράδειγμα που τώρα μου έρχεται στο νου είναι π.χ. το 
ipfw - το firewall του FreeBSD και του OSX)..

Το Aqua και το quartz είναι βέβαια άλλου παπά ευαγγέλιο .....

----------


## nkladakis

Στην εταιρεία που εργάζομαι πέρα από σταθμούς εργασίας έχουμε και printservers με G5 και xeon επεξεργαστές που ριπαρουν postcript και οδηγούν διάφορους εκτυπωτές. Η σύγκριση ενός 2πλου G5 2.7 με ένα 2πλο xeon 2.8, κάνοντας την ίδια δουλεία, δεν αφήνει καμία αμφιβολία ότι ο ΙΒΜ επεξεργαστής είναι δυο φορές γρηγορότερος. Το κακό είναι ότι ο G5, αντίθετα με τον G4, καίει πολύ ρεύμα, ζεσταίνεται πάρα πολύ και δεν μπαίνει σε laptop. 
Η apple εδώ και χρόνια πουλάει πιο πολλά laptop πάρα desktop λόγο, πέραν των άλλων, του πολύ καλού risc επεξεργαστή. Ο G4 όμως γερνάει και επειδή πρέπει να είναι ανταγωνιστική και σε αυτό τον τομέα, δεν της έμενε άλλη λύση από αυτή.

----------


## wiresounds

> Η σύγκριση ενός 2πλου G5 2.7 με ένα 2πλο xeon 2.8, κάνοντας την ίδια δουλεία, δεν αφήνει καμία αμφιβολία ότι ο ΙΒΜ επεξεργαστής είναι δυο φορές γρηγορότερος. Το κακό είναι ότι ο G5, αντίθετα με τον G4, καίει πολύ ρεύμα, ζεσταίνεται πάρα πολύ και δεν μπαίνει σε laptop.
> ..


Για τις αποδόσεις επεξεργαστών θα σας πω τα εξής.
Στον client του http://www.distributed.net έχω τα παρακάτω αποτελέσματα. Αν θυμάμαι καλά το client χρησιμοποιεί την κύρια cpu και όχι την fpu.

Ένας AMD64 3000XP+ (@ 218 bus, single channel memory PC3500, cl 2,5) 7,6 Megakeys είναι 68% ποιο γρήγορο από
ένα dual Xeon 2,85GHz (βασικά 2GHz overclocked 42% passive cooled !, τέσσερα Hyperthreads, dual channel memory cl 2) 4,5 Megakeys.
Συγκριτικά ένα AMD Barton 2600+ (dual channel memory, cl 2) χτυπάει και αυτό πολύ καλά 7,2 Megakeys.
Ένας Piii @ 933 χτυπάει 1,3 Megakeys. O Piii @ 933 είναι ελαφρά ποιο γρήγορος από το ένα hyperthread του Xeon.
Όταν πάω τα Xeon στα 3,2GHz θα σας πω τι γίνεται, αν και δεν περιμένω και πολλά.

Η AMD από τον Athlon και μετά δεν παίζεται σε απόδοση των επεξεργαστών της. Δείτε και τις καταναλώσεις των AMD64/Opteron σε σχέση με τους P4/Xeon. Εγώ για να παίξω, έψαξα για τους σπάνιους Low Voltage Xeon που κάνουν overclock χαλαρά 50 με 120% ανάλογα με τις ψήκτρες.

----------


## lambrosk

Αφήστε τις δικαιολογίες πάει και η Apple , έχασε και αυτό που είχε, και τα περί λειτουργικού, να δείτε μολις βγει πόσοι σε καμια βδομάδα θα έχουν Tiger στα pc τους και ας μην είναι Apple -intel mobo... μόνο αυτό θα είναι το καλό αν μπορεί να δουλεύει εξίσου καλά το λειτουργικό στους συγκεκριμένους επεξεργαστες...

----------


## Billgout

Αν είναι έτσι μάλλον ο συνονοματός μου ο Πόρτας (Gates) θα πρέπει να ανησυχεί....  ::  

Διότι τα 2 λειτουργικά (MAC OS X και winreboot) απλά δεν συγκρίνονται μεταξύ τους  ::   ::   ::  

Λέτε βρε να μπορείτε και εσείς να εγκαταστείτε εφαρμογή με drag and drop?  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## wiresounds

http://www.anandtech.com/mac/showdoc.aspx?i=2436

In this article, you will find a pedal to the metal comparison of the latest Xeon DP 3.6 GHz (Irwindale), Opteron 250, Dual G5 2.5 GHz and Dual G5 2.7 GHz.

----------


## JS

Βασίλη...παιχνιδάκια παίζει το MacOSx ; DX έχει ; Την δύναμη να πείσει όλες τις εταιρίες να το γυρίσουν σε OpenGL την έχει ;
Αν όχι τότε λυπάμαι αλλά θα κονταροχτυπιέται μια ζωή με το linux για την αγορά των "office" desktops και των servers.

----------


## racer

> Βασίλη...παιχνιδάκια παίζει το MacOSx ;


Ναι ..




> DX έχει ;


Όχι, μόνο OpenGL




> Την δύναμη να πείσει όλες τις εταιρίες να το γυρίσουν σε OpenGL την έχει ;


Πιθανόν, το έχει κάνει είδη με πολλές εταιρείες και σίγουρα έχει τη δύναμη να γυρίσει το DX σε Mac OS X  :: 

[/quote]
Αν όχι τότε λυπάμαι αλλά θα κονταροχτυπιέται μια ζωή με το linux για την αγορά των "office" desktops και των servers.[/quote]

Σιγά, αυτό το έχει ξεπεράσει από καιρό ...

----------


## Billgout

JS αγόρι μου,
στα υπόλοιπα απάντησε πολύ όμορφα ο racer.
Εγώ θα σταθώ στο πρώτο.

Θες να δεις πως δείχνει το WOW στον P4 2,53 ATI κάρτα με 128 ΜΒ και πώς παίζει στο G5 1.8 με 64 ΜΒ κάρτα?

Δε θές........  ::

----------


## sotiris

Δηλαδή αυτή η αλλαγή πορείας έγινε μόνο για να ξαναγίνουν ανταγωνιστικοί (απο οικονομικής πλευράς) οι mac ή και επειδή υπήρχαν σημαντικές καθυστερήσεις στις παρουσιάσεις των νέων επεξεργαστών απο τις εταιρίες που υποστήριζαν την apple?

----------


## koki

Εδώ μπορείς να δεις κάποιους λόγους, όπως και έναν αρθρογράφο που απολύθηκε http://www.theregister.co.uk/2005/05/23 ... ace_intel/ (χε χε η σιγουριά τον έφαγε!)

----------


## koki

Iδιαιτέρως σχετικά και τα :
http://arstechnica.com/columns/mac/mac-20050608.ars
http://www.forbes.com/markets/2005/05/2 ... heregister
και
http://www.osnews.com/story.php?news_id=10794

Από τα δεκάδες σχετικά άρθρα που δημοσιεύονται αυτές τις μέρες, αυτά είναι απότα πιο ώριμα.

----------


## JS

@racer&billgout
Απο ότι είδατε οι ερωτήσεις ήταν ρητορικές και η μία ακολουθούσε τις απαντήσεις της άλλης  :: 
Διαφωνούμε μόνο στο τελευταίο. ΔΕΝ είναι εύκολο να γυρίσεις όλη την αγορά απο DX σε OpenGL όσο καλύτερο και αν είναι. Θέλει πολύ δουλειά και marketing. Αν το κάνει τότε δεν πρόκειτε να βάλω windows σε κανένα μηχάνημά μου. Όλα με linux  :: 
Βασίλη την ταχύτητα του OpenGL σε σχέση με το DX την ξέραμε απο παλιά. Ακόμα περισσότερο εγώ που δουλεύω πάνω σε OpenGL  :: 
Την ταχύτητα του G5 δεν νομίζω να την συγκρίνει κανείς με του φτωχού κακομοίρη και στάσιμου P4...

----------


## nkladakis

οποις εχει dsl μπορει να δει τον Steve να κανει την ανακοινωση εδω
http://www.apple.com/quicktime/qtv/wwdc05/

----------


## aangelis

> Την ταχύτητα του G5 δεν νομίζω να την συγκρίνει κανείς με του φτωχού κακομοίρη και στάσιμου P4...


Είναι γνωστο στον κόσμο του post-production ειδικά οτι οι G5 είναι μονο όνομα και φιγούρα.. οποιος θελει παραγωγή (=υπολογιστική ισχύ) διαλέγει intel ή amd.
http://www.anandtech.com/mac/showdoc.aspx?i=2436


Η Adobe (για παραδειγμα) δεν βγάζει το Adobe Premiere Pro για Mac
http://www.adobe.com/products/premiere/systemreqs.html

----------


## JS

Πιο αργός ο G5 απο 32bit Intel ?
Ή συγκρίνεις τους 64bit ;
(δεν είπα οτι είναι πιο γρήγορος απο τα θυρία της AMD βέβαια  ::  )

----------


## racer

> οποις εχει dsl μπορει να δει τον Steve να κανει την ανακοινωση εδω
> http://www.apple.com/quicktime/qtv/wwdc05/



The above URL is reccomended for Windows and PC fans.

----------


## bchris

Εμενα παντως, πολυ με χαλασε το "transition" κατα τον κ. Jobs

----------


## nkladakis

υπάρχει φήμη οτι το MacOSX86 έχει εμφανιστεί στα P2P. Όποιος έχει κάποια πληροφορία ας μου στείλει ένα PM

----------


## DiGi

Release: MAC OS X "Tiger" Filename: tiger-x86-xiso.iso
Type: OS Format: iso 
Archives: 21x50MB Date: 06/2005

----------


## wiresounds

Κυκλοφορούν και μούφες. Ο DiGi ξέρει.

----------


## DiGi

ναι γμτ  ::

----------


## sotiris

Mac OS X v10.4 Tiger *PROPER*

MaGE PRESENTS 
RELEASE DATE.: 04/19/2005 

mage-mact.iso (2.63GB)

αυτό κάνει? εγώ δεν έχω να το δοκιμάσω...

----------


## paravoid

> Mac OS X v10.4 Tiger *PROPER*
> 
> MaGE PRESENTS 
> RELEASE DATE.: 04/19/2005 
> 
> mage-mact.iso (2.63GB)
> 
> αυτό κάνει? εγώ δεν έχω να το δοκιμάσω...


Αυτό είναι PowerPC.

----------


## sotiris

ευχαριστώ Φαιδωνα, το πετάω να μου αδειασει και ο χωρος.

----------


## Pater_Familias

Διάφορα μεταφέρθηκαν http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php ... highlight=

----------


## thriloshelmug

Φυσικά και το Premiere θα βγαίνει μόνο για pc γιατί :
1ον εβγαινε και για μακ και ήταν μια βλακεια
2ον έπαψε να πουλάει όταν βγήκαν τα Final Cut Pro κ.λ.π.

Σιγα μην συνέχιζε να το βγάζει για mac και να μην πουλάει

----------


## nkladakis

το εχω  ::

----------


## pvas

> το εχω


Ποιό έχεις; Το Tiger για x86?

----------


## nkladakis

ακυρο  ::

----------


## wiresounds

> Για τις αποδόσεις επεξεργαστών θα σας πω τα εξής.
> Στον client του http://www.distributed.net έχω τα παρακάτω αποτελέσματα. Αν θυμάμαι καλά το client χρησιμοποιεί την κύρια cpu και όχι την fpu.
> 
> Ένας AMD64 3000XP+ (@ 218 bus, single channel memory PC3500, cl 2,5) 7,6 Megakeys είναι 68% ποιο γρήγορο από
> ένα dual Xeon 2,85GHz (βασικά 2GHz overclocked 42% passive cooled !, τέσσερα Hyperthreads, dual channel memory cl 2) 4,5 Megakeys.
> Συγκριτικά ένα AMD Barton 2600+ (dual channel memory, cl 2) χτυπάει και αυτό πολύ καλά 7,2 Megakeys.
> Ένας Piii @ 933 χτυπάει 1,3 Megakeys. O Piii @ 933 είναι ελαφρά ποιο γρήγορος από το ένα hyperthread του Xeon.
> Όταν πάω τα Xeon στα 3,2GHz θα σας πω τι γίνεται, αν και δεν περιμένω και πολλά.


Έκλεισα το Hyperthreading στους Xeon που είναι τώρα στα 2,95GHz και οι επιδόσεις εκτοξεύτηκαν στα 10,5Mkeys.
Hyperthreading sux !  ::

----------


## pavlidisd

Tελικά τι γίνεται με το Tiger για x86???

Το έχει δουλέψει κανείς?

----------


## thriloshelmug

Nai re pedia to exei kanenas?

I need it

Exo φαει όλα τα καλα torrent site του πλανήτη

Προειδοποίηση gia χ86
image 900κατι mb δεν έιναι tiger.
Image 2.6gb ;h 1.6kati δε είναι πάλ ιτο tiger

to αυθεντικό image toy tiger x86 ειναι 3.6gb οποιος το βρει .....

----------


## Billgout

Δεν το βρίσκετε ρε παλικάρια;  ::  

Αν σας πω τώρα ότι με τρώει ο κ....ς μου να βάλω MAC OS X στο router τι θα πείτε;  ::   ::   ::

----------


## paravoid

AFAIK δεν έχει βγει ακόμα. Μόνο στα developer kits.

----------


## nkladakis

> AFAIK δεν έχει βγει ακόμα. Μόνο στα developer kits.


αυτη τη φορα ειναι αληθεια, υπαρχει!! και το κατεβαζω τωρα.

Torrent Link: http://www.windos2000.net/macosx86.torrent

Installation Instructions:
-Download and install darwinx86-801.iso.gz (You might need to right-click and save as)
-Unrar the file mactelbase.tar.rar (In Linux,Win or Mac)
-Now you have a 3.7Gb tar file (mactelbase.tar). Copy this tar to your Installed x86 Darwin
-In Darwin, run the following command:


```
tar xpf /mactelbase.tar -C /
sync&sync
```

----------


## nkladakis

βρίσκεται στο dc μου, το ντοσιεδακι "mactel" εχει οτι χρειάζεται
στο dchub του philip 633, χρήστης xtreme

----------


## paravoid

Εγώ διάβασα ότι δεν δουλεύει και πολύ αυτό.
Είναι real αλλά λείπει πολύ πράγμα και compatibility προβλήματα...

Το δοκίμασες;

----------


## nkladakis

> Εγώ διάβασα ότι δεν δουλεύει και πολύ αυτό.
> Είναι real αλλά λείπει πολύ πράγμα και compatibility προβλήματα...
> 
> Το δοκίμασες;


Οχι δεν εχω βρει PC ακόμα  ::

----------


## Billgout

Λοιπόν δοκίμασα να το βάλω στο laptop αλλά μου βγάζει incompatibility σε πολλά και δνε προχωράει η εγκατάσταση. 
Επόμενο βήμα: Να στηθεί μηχάνημα αλλο και να αρχισει το βάλε-βγάλε περιφεριακών.  ::  

Θα postάρω αν προκυψει κάτι  ::

----------


## nkladakis

αυτα που χρειαζομαστε ειναι



> IDE
> 
> Only the PIIX4 IDE controllers have been found to work.
> Attached devices must be UDMA/33 compatible or better.
> Ethernet
> 
> Intel 8255x 10/100 ethernet controllers are supported.
> 3Com 905cXXX based ethernet controllers are supported.
> Tulip based ethernet controllers are supported.
> ...

----------


## koki

μόλις ξεβαρεθώ θα το δοκιμάσω. Αλλά στο desktop έχω AMD..

----------


## Billgout

440BX motherboard έχω στο ταρατσοrouter....

Ρε λες να........  ::   ::   ::

----------


## racer

440BX είναι όντως αρχαία...

----------


## lamnian

Μετά απο ενα ξενύχτι και πολλά install, fdisk, και τελικά τσεκούρωμα τον XP. Το Darwin μπήκε εύκολα το OSX ομος δείχνει το Μηλο και μετα ενα Απαγορευτικό!!!!!!! Πάντως έχει το γούστο του το OSX σε vaio 1.1 centriono 10,3 " 40 GB να θελει να bootαρει OSX.....

----------


## koki

http://grabberslasher.no-ip.com/macosx/


Aυτές τις πληροφορίες τις έχεις υπ'όψη σου;

----------


## mojiro

*mojirικη ερωτηση:* τρεχουν (ολα ?) τα win(lol) προγραμματα σε αυτο ?

----------


## racer

> *mojirικη ερωτηση:* τρεχουν (ολα ?) τα win(lol) προγραμματα σε αυτο ?


oxί, μόνο όσα έχουνε έκδοση για MAC.

----------


## Blain57

Να ρωτήσω.. αυτο σημαίνει πως οταν θα βγει το osx κανονικα στην αγορα θα μπορει να μπαινει αυτοματα σε ολα τα intel συστηματα?

----------


## trendy

> Να ρωτήσω.. αυτο σημαίνει πως οταν θα βγει το osx κανονικα στην αγορα θα μπορει να μπαινει αυτοματα σε ολα τα intel συστηματα?


Όχι σε όλα. Λέγεται ότι θα γίνεται έλεγχος στο hardware ότι είναι όντως mac προτού ξεκινήσει την εγκατάσταση.

----------


## bchris

...Για το οποιο ειναι κατι παραπανω απο σιγουρο οτι θα βγει crack  ::

----------


## paravoid

Έχει βγει εδώ και λίγες μέρες leak του Developer's Kit DVD (pheNIX release).
Υπάρχουν 2 προβλήματα:
α) Έχει σε κάποια σημεία SSE3 instructions (άρα θέλει Prescott ή Athlon64)
β) Έχει κάποιο DRM (Digital Rights Management) έλεγχο σε ένα kernel extension του που χρησιμοποιεί ένα TPM chipset που φυσικά έχουν τα motherboards των DevKits.

Βγήκε ένα (PROPER) XiSO release το οποίο λέει πως είναι σπασμένο. Είναι fake, ό,τι και να λένε αριστερά και δεξία. Είναι το κλασικό με τον goatse (όποιος δεν ξέρει τι είναι ο goatse ας ψάξει στο wikipedia)

Για το πρώτο έχει δημοσιευθεί μια λύση (disassembly και αλλαγή των instructions με SSE2). Για το δεύτερο, γνωρίζω πως ο τύπος που έφτιαξε το SSE3 κατάφερε και το έσπασε. Ζει στην Αμερική όμως, όπου ισχύει ο νόμος DCMA και έχει χεστεί μην τον σκίσει η Apple οπότε δεν το κάνει release.
Είμαι σίγουρος όμως ότι θα βγει εντός των προσεχών ημερών...

 ::   ::   :: 

Edit: released το patch, ακούγεται πως σύντομα θα βγει και torrent με τα αρχεία prepatched (π.χ. Rosetta)...
Το SSE3 τελικά μάλλον θα είναι απαραίτητο. Το SSE3->SSE2 patch δεν δουλεύει πολύ καλά, κολλάει συνέχεια το σύμπαν.

Α και μέχρι στιγμής οι δοκιμές έχουν γίνει με το Mactel, όχι με το pheNIX (universal) DVD, το οποίο όμως είναι real.

----------


## segway

Μετά από install σε vmware...
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/show/

και πως το κατάφερε:
http://www.research.gwgaming.net/wiki/i ... ?title=GUI

και άλλες ενδιαφέροντες σελίδες..
http://www.osx86.classicbeta.com/wiki/i ... /Main_Page

http://www.tuxtalk.org/files/phenix.nfo

Segway

----------


## thriloshelmug

Δεν ξέρω τι κανατε εσείς αλλα μου βγηκε η παναγία σε ενα Intel 3.2

Ξεκίναγα απο το darwin πέrναγε κάπια σταδια και κά;πια στιγμή μου έλεγε waiting for root device.Του έβαλα μια κλοτσία και το εκλεισα

----------


## segway

Install manual & patches:

http://www.strengholt-online.nl/osx_howto/index.htm

Καλές δοκιμές...

----------


## nkladakis

Νέο λινκ 
http://www.xplodenet.com/
λίγο περίπλοκα μου φαίνονται  ::

----------


## pvas

Για Native Installation, χωρίς VMware

Image Name: tiger-x86.tar.bz2
http://PM_me

Οδηγίες:
http://www.360hacker.net/forums/viewtopic.php?t=158

Πώς θα το κάνετε με τo dd για Windows (δλδ χωρίς linux livecd):
http://www.360hacker.net/forums/viewtop ... =1314#1314

----------


## nkladakis

έχει γίνει το απόλυτο hackers project
άνθρωποι σαν τον Justin Nolan γίνονται διάσημοι από την μια μέρα στην άλλη

----------


## nkladakis

ftp://ftp.xtreme.awmn/tiger-x86.tar.bz2

----------


## Achille

MAC type: Athlon 64 3000+

Μεγάλα γέλια  ::

----------


## bchris

EYGE  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## SoT

Το έκανα εγκατάσταση απ' ευθείας στο σκληρό μιας και με το VMWare ήταν σαν σε αργή κίνηση  ::  η γνώμη μου είναι ότι θέλει ακόμα πολύ δουλειά
Το περιτύληγμα και το περιεχόμενο μπορεί να είναι τέλειο αλλά από ταχύτητα και σταθερότητα ...είναι "μπάζο" ακόμα  ::   ::  
Το σίγουρο είναι ότι οι μηχανικοί της θα το φέρουν σε κανένα χρόνο εκεί που θέλουν ..  ::

----------


## nkladakis

> MAC type: Athlon 64 3000+
> 
> Μεγάλα γέλια


Μπράβο Αχιλλέα !!
Πες μας δουλεύουν όλα?
η Κάρτα γραφικών δουλευει σωστά? η ροζεττα?
βαλε και το xbench και πες μας ποσο δινει με τον Athlon

----------


## mpak

ρε παιδια εκτος απο την x86 εκδοση ξερει κανεις που μπορω να βρω ενα torrent του tiger για την mac εκδοση?

----------


## segway

Λοιπόν .. μετά από native εγκατάσταση σε partition (linux - macosx μοιράζονται 
ένα δίσκο)... τα απαραίτητα επιπλέον βήματα είναι:

1)Χρησιμοποίηση grub σαν boot manager

2)Διαγραφή AppleTPMACPI.kext από System/Library/Extensions (λόγω http://wiki.osx86project.org/wiki/index.php/SpeedBoost)

3)Εάν πρόκειται για cpu που δεν υποστηρίζει SSE3 τότε για να δουλεύει το rosseta εγκατάσταση οπωσδήποτε το MAXXUSS Mac OS X SSE3 Runtime Patcher & Emulator v0.4 από http://wiki.osx86project.org/wiki/index.php/The_Archive.
Έχει δουλέψει σε εμένα Photoshop - Microsoft Office κ.λ.π. με αυτό το patch σε σύνθεση athlon64 3000+ με MSI K8T Neo2 και κάρτα γραφικών Nvidia TNT2 32Mb.
Επιπλέον πληροφροίες για την εγκατάσταση:

http://wiki.osx86project.org/wiki/index ... ion_Guides

Καλή επιτυχία..
Mike_

----------


## bchris

> ρε παιδια εκτος απο την x86 εκδοση ξερει κανεις που μπορω να βρω ενα torrent του tiger για την mac εκδοση?


Δεν ρωτανε τετοια πραγματα σ' ενα public forum (και σιγουρα δεν περιμενουν απαντηση)

Mods, do your stuff !!!!!

----------


## Achille

> Πες μας δουλεύουν όλα?
> η Κάρτα γραφικών δουλευει σωστά? η ροζεττα?
> βαλε και το xbench και πες μας ποσο δινει με τον Athlon


Η κάρτα γραφικών (Geforce 6800GT) δουλεύει σε VESA 3 mode, 1024x768, 60Hz. Τα effects του expose λειτουργούν ικανοποιητικά ακόμα και χωρίς acceleration, video δεν έχω δοκιμάσει ακόμα να παίξω.

Η Rosetta δουλεύει σωστά σε SSE2 με το γνωστό patch, τουλάχιστον με το iTunes που τη δοκίμασα.

Η κάρτα ήχου (Nforce3) δουλεύει σωστά χωρίς σπασίματα (αλλά χωρίς SPDIF).

Απαραίτητο το ξήλωμα του AppleTPMACPI.kext, αλλιώς σέρνεται το σύμπαν.

Μόλις καταφέρω να μεγαλώσω το partition θα βάλω και τα Darwin ports.

Εγώ το φορτώνω από τον ntldr (Win XP) με το chain0, όχι με GRUB.

----------


## mpak

Γιατι παραπανω που αναφερει για την χ86 εκδοση ειναι νομιμο?Στην τελικη οποιος θελει να βοηθησει στελνει πμ.
Νομιμε...




> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από mpak
> 
> ρε παιδια εκτος απο την x86 εκδοση ξερει κανεις που μπορω να βρω ενα torrent του tiger για την mac εκδοση?
> 
> 
> Δεν ρωτανε τετοια πραγματα σ' ενα public forum (και σιγουρα δεν περιμενουν απαντηση)
> 
> Mods, do your stuff !!!!!

----------


## mpak

ψαχνω αυτο ... (tiger-x86.tar.bz2) και δεν το εχει το DC++...
μπορει να βοηθησει κανεις?
Thanks..

----------


## nkladakis

Τα δυο πρώτα mac άρχισαν να πωλούνται με dual core intel επεξεργαστές.
Προβλέπονται μεγάλες λίστες αναμονής.

----------


## Blain57

Μα τι κανουν? προωθουν τα imac σαν 3 φορες γρηγοροτερα απο τα αντιστοιχα g5 imac , αλλα παραλληλα τα πουλανε ακομα και αυτα..



πρεπει να βγουν και τα αντιστοιχα powermac για να παρουμε σωστη γευση της τιμης.. προστοπαρον ειναι ακριβουλικα.. ιδικα τωρα που ειναι intel πως θα δικεολογισουν το 1 ghz που τους υπολοιπετε απο τα pcia?

να δουμε...

----------


## racer

> πρεπει να βγουν και τα αντιστοιχα powermac για να παρουμε σωστη γευση της τιμης.. προστοπαρον ειναι ακριβουλικα.. ιδικα τωρα που ειναι intel πως θα δικεολογισουν το 1 ghz που τους υπολοιπετε απο τα pcia?
> 
> να δουμε...


1. Τα PCia τρέχουνε Windows...άρα "υπολείπονται" πολλά GHz
2. Μιλάς για dual core PC? Έχεις κάποιο παράδειγμα? (όχι ότι δεν υπάρχει, απλά δεν δουλεύω στο Πλαίσιο και άρα δεν γνωρίζω!)
3. Εάν έχεις παράδειγμα τότε τι αυτονομία έχει το αντίστοιχο Intel-based PC (για AMD δεν το συζητάμε καν)

Δεν θέλω να φανώ φανατικός, πρέπει όντως να "δούμε" τελικά τι θα γίνει, αλλά πιστεύω ότι οι προϋποθέσεις είναι καλές.

----------


## Blain57

Βασικα μιλούσα για τα tower workstation της apple. Αυτα περιμενω να δω ποσο θα κανουν, γιατι τωρα μιλαμε για κατευθείαν ανταγωνισμό... 

αφου θα μπορω να βαλω windows στο mac και macosx σε ενα pc, τοτε θα φανει η διαφορα ταχύτητας νομιζω απο ενα συστημα duo core στα 2ghz με ενα hyper threading (η dual core, υπαρχουν της intel φυσικα) στα 3.

----------


## nkladakis

Βρέθηκε ο επεξεργαστής.  ::  
ειναι ο yonah ή Intel Pentium M 770, 2.13 GHz

http://www.anandtech.com/cpuchipsets/sh ... spx?i=2627
http://www.appleinsider.com/article.php?id=1427

```
In a final series of overall system performance test using WorldBench 5, the 2.0GHz Yonah score atop the list, just barely beating out AMD's 2.2GHz Athlon 64 X2 processor. Yonah also scored impressively in iTunes MP3 encoding, DVD ripping, 3dmax, Adobe Photoshop CS, and Adobe Premier benchmark tests.
```

----------


## mpak

guys δινω το ΡΒ μου και παω για imac, αν ενδιαφερετε κανεις ας δει στις αγγελιες..

----------

